# does anyone have a picture of the jig used to cut copper pellets



## Basil.W.Duke (Aug 13, 2013)

and a brief description on how to do it.  I have about 50 pounds of solid copper #12


----------



## epackage (Aug 13, 2013)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-170604/mpage-1/key-cutting%252Ccopper/tm.htm#170606


----------



## willieboy (Aug 29, 2013)

I will try to get a picture tonght but I would have to send it to your private email since I have no idea how to attach a picture to a post.  I have tried and failed, I am just to dumb.

 I have made several jigs for this purpose it is not hard to do.  I use a 3" section of 2" stainless steel propeller shaft but any round or square solid piece of steel will work if it has a diameter of 1 1/2" or so.  Use a 3/8" drill bit to drill a hole through the center of the section.  Weld the section to a piece of metal so it can be clamped to the table of your drill press.  Next step is to drill a "feed" hole through the side of the section so it intersects with the 3/8" hole.  Thats it.  Clamp your jig to the drill press so a 3/8" bit goes through the first hole and feed your clean wire through the smaller feed hole.  Generally the feed hole is 9/64" or so.  I also made a jig to accomadate a 1/2" bit but the cut copper is longer.  I use an older craftsman drill press and it works fine.

 You won't believe how many feet of copper wire it takes to fill up a coffe cup with cut wire!!!!!!!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 29, 2013)

If you can make a cutting jig you are certainly mentally equipped to post a photo.
 Its one of those things that once you do it the first time it will seem ridiculously simple.
 The most difficult part for most people seems to be getting the image file size small enough for the forum software to allow it which means less than 200,000 bytes (200K) for this forum. 
 There is a guide on the forum and many people who can help 

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Posting-pictures%2C-making-links/m-383099/tm.htm


----------

